# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Greece and Euros

## JoshA

We're about to go on a vacation to the Greek islands. Does anyone have advice on how best to convert dollars to Euros - ATM, credit card, banks or money exchange here or there?

----------


## LMAC

sorry I don't check this particular forum very often - hope you haven't left yet!  I'll send you a PM so hopefully you'll get it - in case you don't check this again.

----------

